# The NT-est Series Ever - Sam & Max



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

What do you guys think? I'd say this weird, logically illogical humor is so NT it's become a parody of it. The main characters are like ENTPs on shrooms, and their friend Geek is, if I had to guess, ENTJ.

Some of you have probably played the games, they're also great.

If you don't know who Sam & Max are and it bothers you to watch the vid, here are some quotes to make your day:



Sam & Max said:


> Sam: By the way, Max. That was a brilliant idea, stuffing the muffler full of thousands and thousands of match heads and igniting them thereupon providing adequate thrust to break free of the earth's pull.
> Max: Thanks, Sam. I thought it up with my huge brain.
> 
> Minister of Science: The basic molecular structure of your little friend is still vastly compromised. Hand me that staple gun.
> ...










I just love 'em.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I love the games!
I think Max is ENTP or ENFP, Sam not so much


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Max is definitely T. He's just a bit psycho.  They both have very Ne-like ideas and they talk like a parody of NTs so I figured they were ENTPs.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Saira said:


> Max is definitely T. He's just a bit psycho.  They both have very Ne-like ideas and they talk like a parody of NTs so I figured they were ENTPs.


Well I'm judging based on the games.. In the original game, I would say Max is ENTP, in the newer ones, he's a bit more F, so I could argue either way, but Ne-dom for sure.

I see Sam as more of a parody of an STJ type-- the straight guy, by the book. Of course it doesn't quite come out like that


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

I just watched the clip you posted. Sam's personality is quite different there. He's more STJ in the games, see this clip:


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

I just wasted so much time that I could have spent on homework. It was worth it. Thank you all for the wonderful posts!


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> I just watched the clip you posted. Sam's personality is quite different there. He's more STJ in the games.


Wow, Sam is definitely much more "normal" and calmer in the games than in the series. I've played them long ago, I totally forgot what they were like. You're right, the game Sam does seem a bit xSTJ (ESTJ? They're all kinda extroverted). Could be anything, really. They're so random it doesn't even matter what type they are, it's the dialogue and the humor that made me think "NT".


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Saira said:


> Wow, Sam is definitely much more "normal" and calmer in the games than in the series. I've played them long ago, I totally forgot what they were like. You're right, the game Sam does seem a bit xSTJ (ESTJ? They're all kinda extroverted). Could be anything, really. They're so random it doesn't even matter what type they are, it's the dialogue and the humor that made me think "NT".


In the game, Sam usually sets up Max's jokes and one-liners. He does crack some of his own

It is filled with Ne humor for sure! Likely NTP, It's the kind of stories I'd write and have written


----------

